# Best Night sites for my Glock 23???



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm planning on taking in my G23 to get some night sights, I've narrowed it down to the mepro or trijicon any idea of which is better or is it to personal preferance??
Also about what is a fair price to get the work done??


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Meprolites are trijicon filled tubes. so they are basically the same. pick the best price and buy it


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> Meprolites are trijicon filled tubes. so they are basically the same. pick the best price and buy it


Not sure where U heard that, but Mepros are not Trijicon filled tibes. They both are tritium filled. But the sights are different. They use a different lens in front of the tritium. And, I like the mepros because the white circle is INSIDE the sight and doesn't wear off. Trijicons have the circle on the outside.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have Trijicon sights on my Glock 26 and Mepros on my Glock 17. I actually prefer the Mepros, even though the "high speed" guys all say they like Trij. The sight picture on the Mepros is a little bigger, blockier, and easier to acquire - at least to my eyes. Despite this, the Mepros were about $30 less expensive than the Trij! :mrgreen:

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I carry a G23 too. I recently did a little sight work on mine though not night quality the sight picture is better. I used model paint- orange and green (bright). It works great and saved me a few bucks until I can get a good night sight.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I got trijicon for my 1911 and have been very happy with them! I have not tryed meps.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I love the meps that Kimber puts on their own 1911s (Kimber bought meprolight a while back)


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*night sights*

Yeh I agree with the rest. I have Mepro dots, front being yellow and they were cheaper than trij with the same glow warranty.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've had Meps on my last 4 Glocks, and loved them all; my son has Trijicons on his G19. I've shot it, and visually there seems to be very little difference (to me, at least). On the other hand, I've installed both Meps and Trij on Glocks, and the one thing that stuck with me is the fact that the Trij front sight body is hollow; if you look into the screw hole in the bottom, you can see the side of the tritium tube in the top of the sight. For this reason, I've always gone with the Meps, as it looked like the front sight was solid, and because of that, sturdier.


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

still debating on which sites. I pretty much narrowed it down to either the mepro's or trijicon's but heres the next issue. Green sights all the way around???? or mix and match them to getter quicker eye adjustment to the front site??? I'm leaning to getting the green all the way around. 

If you guys prefer different colors, can you guys take pics and show me the difference. I saw the yellow and green combo and red and green combo but didn't really appeal to me that much?

What you guys think?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I painted Orange up front and Green in back and I like it. I like the contrasting colors.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I had a set of Ameriglos put on my G19 when I bought it, and I have been VERY happy with them. The sight picture is great.

Don't overlook the Glock night sights. The viles are made by Mepro, but the bodies are made by Glock and are coated in Tenifer. They should run you a good bit less the Trijs or Meps. Plus, they have a longer warranty. I just got a set for my G27, but I haven't installed them yet.

As for the price of installing them, I'd push for free installation.


----------

